# Recipe ideas.



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I need some easy and cheap recipe idea's suitable for adults and kids.
I have four children and they all like differant things :roll: 
So if you have any ideas I could pinch I would appreciate it muchly 

Cheers


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Oooo I'l ask my brother,hes into all this cooking stuff


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sainsburys do free recipe cards situated near the checkouts,all cheap ish and easy.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not much help with cooking...as I don't know many things, but here's a couple I do know, which probably are no good, but I like them. :lol:

Stuffed peppers, the cheats way!
You can use any colour peppers and normal OR sweet potatoes, depending on likes and dislikes. My mother doesn't like sweet potato with red peppers, because it's all too sweet, but that's the best way IMO. ;D

-pepper
-potato
-stuff you want in it! (I use onion & mushrooms mainly)

->Prepare the extra things you have (chop onions, clean mushrooms)
->Start cooking these (fry onions and mushrooms)
->Pierce the potato, either all over the place, or a big stab right through the middle
->Microwave this...until...done
->Scoop the crud out of the pepper
->Blanche pepper
->Peel potato
->Mix potato and extra things together and stuff in pepper.

Also, there's just pastas...you have your pasta (whatever kind, shells, spaghetti, whatever) veg (I always have an onion, 2 cloves garlic, cauliflower, sweetcorn, peas, broccoli,...you can have WHATEVER is liked in the house) and whatever meat you want (Well...beef and pork wouldn't really go with this I don't think, but chicken, turkey and tuna have been fabulous so far) and for the sauce, 2 tins of peeled plum tomatoes and mayo or cream cheese.

...I won't tell you how to do that one step by step, because you basically just cook everything normally and mix it all together...simples. Mush the tomatoes up and take out the stalky bits, mix in the creamy stuff until it tastes nice, add some mixed herbs if you want.

I also like 'making pizza'. I either toast breadcakes and put cheese and toppings on, or buy a cheesy frozen pizza, scrape the cheese off, add toppings and put the cheese back on...then cook as it says to. Then you can add whatever people like, you know it's got fresh things on it, but it's still convenient and easy. =]

You'd think I could help more, having done this in college for a year. :roll:


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

El studente does not recommend bonjella sandwhiches.

Sorreh. I eat very expensively for a student XD. I will ask my friend when I go home for Easter, however. As a single mother of two she has quite a low budget recipe book :3.


----------

